# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Hand Of Man, large interactive sculpture, Christian Ristow, Taos, New Mexico, USA

## Airicist

Author - Christian Ristow

Home page - christianristow.com/the-hand-of-man-1

----------


## Airicist

Hand @ Denver

Published on Sep 19, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Christian Ristow Hand of Man

Published on May 11, 2014




> Brief introduction to the Hand of Man and why I built it.


vine.co/v/bE5bEYrDEUr

----------


## Airicist

‘Hand of Man’ robot in the Avatar Technology Digest Extra

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> The Hand of Man, made from scrap metal, was a star attraction at the Geek Picnic festival - the largest scientific and popular festival in Eastern Europe devoted to modern technologies, science and creativity (Moscow, Russia).
> Olesya Yermakova tested the giant robotic hand specially for the Avatar Technology Digest.

----------

